# IL/WI border - 9ft Western UltraMount ProPlus



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Functions 100 percent. 
3 plug.
Very good used plow, no bends, breaks or leaks.
Also have a mount for a 08 to 16 Ford superduty for that can go with it for some extra cash.
Email for pics
[email protected] 
$1650.00 or cash offer


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Wow. Great price from a great seller. Any interest in cash and a trade of an 8.5’er 3 plug?


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Non pro plus


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Email me some pics of yours and what you're thinking on cash and we can go from there. 
I'd really like to sell outright.....but we can talk.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Do you have a photo?


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Send me an email and I will send you pics 
Or phone #


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Is it red ?


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Yes!


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Plow is sold


----------

